# Dometic rm2807 refrigerator doesn't work



## Agolfer9 (Aug 8, 2010)

Any ideas, it doesn't work on gas or electric sometimes there is a gurgling sound. Would a new cooling unit be a  fix for it as a new fridge costs about .$1600 plus an installation fee. I haven't had any luck trying to find a used refridgerator. Help


----------



## Bounder Boy (Aug 10, 2010)

Re: Dometic rm2807 refrigerator doesn't work

For a used one, first try your local Craigslist.com and then the RV section....... number for sale around Wisconsin.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

RE: Dometic rm2807 refrigerator doesn't work

chuck ,, welcome to the forums ,, first off ,, was there any smell like amonia from the refer?? and u said " it makes a gurgling sound" what do u mean by that ?? did u hear it inside ,, or outside the rv ??? i know this may sound kinda stupid ,, but u do have good 12 volts to the refer ,, right??? if u have a bad "house" battery ,, then the refer will not work ,, the boards need a 12 volt supply to make them work ,, let us know back on these issues   :approve:


----------



## ErnieEkberg (Aug 14, 2010)

Re: Dometic rm2807 refrigerator doesn't work

A lot of folks have gone to a house type. I have that in my coach and don't have to worry about it. Cost 400 bucks to purchase vs 1600.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

Re: Dometic rm2807 refrigerator doesn't work

looks like a one post wonder ,, that really don't want any help from us 
 :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------

